# Fatty 'Cue



## forty_caliber (Oct 12, 2013)

Williams Sonoma has their Fatty 'Cue sauces on sale 75% off. 

Williams-Sonoma Fatty 'Cue Collection | Williams-Sonoma

Bought some of this and can't wait to try it:
Bakar Marinade & Dipping Sauce is a fiery combination of red jalapeños, North Carolina honey, Indonesian coconut palm sugar, ginger and lime.

They also had some other sauces on closeout...peach bourbon sauce for pork and others.  Worthwhile trip if there is a store close by.

I managed to stay away from all of the cooking gadgets too.  Honest.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Williams Sonoma has their Fatty 'Cue sauces on sale 75% off.
> 
> Williams-Sonoma Fatty 'Cue Collection | Williams-Sonoma
> 
> ...



Chicken!!!


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken!!!



Mrs. 40 C was with me.  More chaperon than co-shopper.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Mrs. 40 C was with me.  More chaperon than co-shopper.
> 
> .40



Yeah, I have one of those, too!


----------



## Addie (Oct 12, 2013)

I made the mistake of handing Spike my credit card to order some ink cartridges for me on line. Knowing me, he is refusing to give it back. I am not worried about him using it. But he knows me and knows that if I see something I like, but don't need, I will order it. I can't really get mad at him, because he is so right. I have been trying to get the balance down. And have not been too successful. He is sick of hearing me complain about it. He knows I have my eye on a bigger monitor. The one I have is only 42". Every time I mention it, he just rolls his eyes and changes the subject.


----------

